# Hit, run and tackle in Attleboro



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Suspect in crash followed, held by alleged victim

*ATTLEBORO* - The driver of a passenger van allegedly 
rear-ended by a hit-and-run driver late Thursday night 
tackled the man and held him until police arrived after 
a wild car chase that ended in a crash on a dead-end 
street off Newport Avenue.

Joshua Witt, 34, the alleged hit-and-run driver, was 
arrested by officers Gilbert Bechtel and Kevin Blackwell 
around 11 p.m., after the officers broke up the fighting 
men on Park Lane, police said.

Full Story:
Hit, run and tackle in Attleboro - The Sun Chronicle Online - News


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Way to start the shift, Gentlemen!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

That first police officer's name looks awful familiar...* HMMMM.... *:smoke:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Griff that was the end of the shift (no more mids for me) and I was not even playing collars for dollars, and was still there till the wee hours of the am. You should have seen the two of us "you want it, nah you want it" I ended up taking the oui and Kevin took the two accident reports for me.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Gil said:


> Griff that was the end of the shift (no more mids for me) and I was not even playing collars for dollars, and was still there till the wee hours of the am. You should have seen the two of us "you want it, nah you want it" I ended up taking the oui and Kevin took the two accident reports for me.


As you know, end of shift on eves is always good for activity so you'll still have a lot of interaction with the guys on your old shift. Nice collar though ;-)


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Also I have to give credit to the MSP 911 call taker, It' took nearly twenty minutes to pin point the location due to a severe language barrier and extremely heavy accent but they finally got a lock on the cell phone and gave us the location. Before that we were running lights and sirens chasing possible locations lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

Gil said:


> (no more mids for me)


Best decision you'll ever make.

Nice pinch, BTW.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Gil said:


> Griff that was the end of the shift (no more mids for me) and I was not even playing collars for dollars, and was still there till the wee hours of the am. You should have seen the two of us "you want it, nah you want it" I ended up taking the oui and Kevin took the two accident reports for me.


Don't you guys have a swing car?:wink_smile:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

We do but they were tied up the kicker was it was not my beat, they had me swing south for a few mins to cover and this is what I end up with ....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Gil said:


> We do but they were tied up the kicker was it was not my beat, they had me swing south for a few mins to cover and this is what I end up with ....


Ain't it always the way that goes?


----------

